# Lattice Boom Construction Crane



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

The model crane is constructed predominantly from wood, with some metal parts required by method of construction.
Approximate physical size of the model is:
270 mm wide, x 400 mm long x 200 mm high.
Boom is 460 mm long and elevates from 0 to 80 degrees (effective elevation). Maximum reach of the hook is 400 mm at full elevation.
Crane rotates on turntable to full 360o.

Please visit me on Facebook at Penola Toy Factory.
https://www.facebook.com/penolatoyfactory


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Outstanding work John!!!


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

There's a lot of work in there, John. How many hours to get that finished?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, that boom is amazing! 
Any kid that gets that is going to have serious trouble keeping it away from his dad!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

If I remember correctly, this boom is 1 of 6 different wooden construction toys John produces.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Limited Edition*

Many hours, especially as I made 6 of them. This is a Limited Edition series of 6 production items in series. These Limited Editions are aimed at serious collector, have individual Serial Number and come with Authenticity Certificate.
Next planed edition will be Abbott & Downing Concord Stage Coach to be released early in the next year.
Please note that these are scratch-built models not kits. 
P.S.-I would be interested in your help in marketing these models through your WEB business. If you are interested please send me private message.




darsev said:


> There's a lot of work in there, John. How many hours to get that finished?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are what I would call a labour of love. Nice work.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 4, 2013)

That is intense! Awesome work!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. Definitely not for the kiddies. 
I'd never have the patience to make something like that. I'd have to make it out of metal, with an engine in it. :lol:


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Outstanding design and construction. I make toys for my grand daughter, some being fairly complicated but not even remotely close to what you do. Definitely for the serious collector and worth every penny you charge for them. Whatever that may be.


----------

